# What causes leaf "tacoing"?



## Hackerman

Is there such a word as tacoing? LMAO Didn't pass my spell check. LOL

Anyway, I have a couple plants that are showing leaf tacoing. It's just a few out of the entire bunch and these were just moved from clone stage to veg stage a couple weeks ago so it might just be some minor stress. But, it did get me to reading and seeing what could cause it.

All I could really find was heat stress. And, I know it's not that. This tent runs a 400w light and has way overkill for ventilation so I can balance the temp and humidity right at 78 to 81 degrees and 48 to 51% humidity. They couldn't ask for better than that. LOL

So, what else can cause leaf taco? Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Locked

Maybe light intensity? I thought tacoing had something to do with High heat or High intensity from your light source.  Might also have something to do with transpiration by the plant.  This doesn't deal with Tacoing but has some good info on RH. >>>>http://autogrow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=165 

jmo, I suck at diagnosing plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It has been my experience that the "tacoing" is a sign of only a couple things. Heat and/or humidity issues can cause this to happen. Typically, if it is heat ffrom the lighting then the leaves showing the signs will be at the top of the plant. If humidity is an issue then it will show on the leaves that get hit by the fan or moving air the most. This happens sometimes when the air inlet is blowing dry or humid air onto one or two plants. It will show on one side of these plants but not the other, or if there is a ffan blowing down warm, dry air from above onto one plant.

However, the other thing that is fairly common for causing a little "tacoing" that shows on lower to middle leaves is going to be an early sign of magnesium deficiency. Sometimes the mag deficiency will also show a little bit of faint yellowing on the affected leaves in between the veins of the leaf fronds, or even a very faint lighter green outline of each leaf frond as if someone took a lime green highlighter and went around the edges off each frond on the affected leaves.


----------



## Hackerman

Hamster Lewis said:


> jmo, I suck at diagnosing plants.



At least you can tell a male from a female. Apparently, I can't even do that. LMAO

They did go from florescent lights to a 400w. 400w isn't much but it's a big step from florescent.

Funny thing is, it's only the 6 plants that were cloned in the straight Light Warrior. All 6 of those have some taco and none of the other plants do. That's a little odd.

I'm not too worried. I have way too many successful clones but I'll keep an eye on it just to see what happens.

Those same 6 plants were a much lighter shade of green than the plants cloned in the Happy Frog and 50/50. I started hitting them all with Cal-Mag and Grow Big and they are greening up  almost overnight.

Nice read on humidity but I never have to worry about humidity here. 90% in the Summer and a very dry 60 or 70% in the Winter. LMAO

The only problem I ever have with humidity is too much of it. And, I just flip on the dehumidifier to take care of that.

Still, kind of wonder what made these few plants taco.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman

Hushpuppy said:


> However, the other thing that is fairly common for causing a little "tacoing" that shows on lower to middle leaves is going to be an early sign of magnesium deficiency. Sometimes the mag deficiency will also show a little bit of faint yellowing on the affected leaves in between the veins of the leaf fronds, or even a very faint lighter green outline of each leaf frond as if someone took a lime green highlighter and went around the edges off each frond on the affected leaves.



Now, I didn't read that anywhere but I would go with that in a second.

Wasn't it you that diagnosed the mother of these clones almost instantly with the Cal-Mag deficiency? These are the hungriest plants I have ever seen. I am giving the mothers a double dose of everything (Cal-Mag, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom) every day and Beastie Bloom every day instead of once a week (as the label suggests).

The clones are already getting a full dose of Cal-Mag and Grow Big and they have only been in pots for about 4 or 5 days.

This stuff better make me trip. I could buy acid cheaper than all these nutes. LOL

I am going to visit the girls right now. Just got home from doggie training and I need to clean up before I visit my girls. We train in a barn and there's a lot of bugs and insects. I'll get a couple pics.

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

I justs searched the site and it looks like sometimes it is ph.  Use the search and put in taco...see what happens...it was kinda fun.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I haven't run across pH causing it but I wouldn't be a bit surprised that it could cause it. pH can cause almost anything to happen as it has so much of a direct affect on the plants. 

Hack, I cant remember if I called that before or not. I comment on so many things I cant keep up with it anymore :doh:


----------



## Hackerman

Here are a couple pics.

The first shot is all 6 plants that were cloned in Light Warrior and [most] have the taco.

Second shot is all the plants. 

Then the taco plants 

View attachment 090214kushclonestaco-1.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclones-2.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclonestaco-2.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclonestaco-3.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclonestaco-4.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I just saw leaves like that last week on a post and i can't remember where it was. I have not used light warrior, how is it different then happy frog?


----------



## Hackerman

The light Warrior is Fox Farm's seed starter. Like most seed starters, it is very light and almost no nutes.

The Happy Frog is a potting soil and is more dense and full of nutrition.

From FF...

_ Happy Frog® Potting Soil
Handcrafted in the Humboldt Nation

Your potted plants deserve the best. Their roots can&#8217;t seek out nutrients in the ground, so you have to bring it to them. That&#8217;s why Happy Frog® Potting Soil is alive with beneficial microbes and fungi that help break down organic matter and feed the plant roots.

Between the earthworm castings, the bat guano, and the composted forest humus, your container plants have never felt so good. And don&#8217;t worry&#8212;FoxFarm uses only the highest quality, premium ingredients&#8212;no cheap fillers, no topsoil, no sludge.

Garden tip: Happy Frog® Potting Soil is perfect for container gardens. Whether you&#8217;re growing a ficus in the dining room, a geranium on the patio, or a lemon tree on the deck, use our Potting Soil full strength in your containers. For a spectacular harvest, add our Happy Frog® Fruit & Flower Fertilizer. Then sit back and enjoy the results.

Embrace the Vitality of Happy Frog!



 Light Warrior® Seed Starter
The Ultimate Seed Germinator

Light Warrior® is the ultimate grow medium for seed starting and transplanting. And it isn&#8217;t just a grow medium&#8212;we pack it with beneficial microbes to stimulate root growth and enhance fertilizer uptake, humic acid to help in seed germination, and earthworm castings to help plants thrive.

Light Warrior® is the perfect fast-draining, lightweight seed germinator for your indoor jungle.

Garden tip: Moisten Light Warrior® before you plant and allow it to drain. Never let indoor plants sit in water. Start feeding plants within five days of planting or germination. For most indoor uses, FoxFarm Grow Big® Liquid Plant Food (also available in a hydroponic formula) will get plants off to a good start.

At the first sign of bloom, switch to Tiger Bloom® Liquid Plant Food. For more detailed feeding instructions, download our Feeding Schedule._


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

are the plants with the taco leaves all the same strain?  are these all from seed? are the leaves always taco'd? or only after watering? feeding? 

IME weve run a couple cuts that were OG Kush crosses that taco'd from heavy N feedings...  not saying that's your problem, the issue could just be pheno related as well...   they look happy to me lets see if they just grow out of it...


----------



## Hackerman

Same strain. Clones from 1 of 2 mother plants. Never had any taco on the mothers or on any of the other clones. Only the ones that were cloned in Light Warrior.

Yeah, I am just going to watch it. I'm sure it will get better.

Just a little odd that it happened the way it did so it got me reading. And, when all I could find was heat stress (and, I knew it wasn't that), I just got curious and thought I would ask.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I would bet you an oz that Its early onset of magnesium deficiency. Look very close at the leaf fronds on the left in the second to the last pic and you can see the lighter green/yellow coloring between the veins.

Do you put any lime in the soil for buffering? if not you need to do so right away. Get some dolomite lime and sprinkle 2-3Tbsp into each pot but not too close to the plants and don't get any on the leaves then lightly water it in. In about 5 days the issue will disappear.


----------



## Hackerman

You know, you have a magnesium deficiency obsession. LMAO

However, so far, in every one of my cases, you've been right. 

I already started feeding them double doses of Cal-Mag. LOL

I have not used lime in a grow in decades. I had several very bad experiences with lime (user error, I'm sure) and I never used it again. LOL

I should probably consider some when I transplant these from 3 quart to 2 gallon pots.

I will try what you suggest on 6 plants (out of 18) and we'll see what happens. I have 3 different starters so I'll use 2 from each group and put lime down as you suggested. I'll try to get some before and after shots.


----------



## Hushpuppy

LOL yeah it seems that way, but a calcium/magnesium deficiency is an easy problem to get because most nutrient brands don't use much in their liquid formulas(because of heavy precipitation issues) and if you don't add lime to the organic soils or soilless mediums, there is very little there as well. cool  Now if you have calmag additive, you can use that rather than lime but I have seen and ffound that using Espoma's dolomite lime in soil and in soilless mediums seems to work quite well, iff not quite as fast as the additive, but lasts longer than the additive. The trickiest part with using the lime is getting the right dosage.


----------



## Hackerman

I will definitely add some lime to my next mix. Like you said, dosage is important.

I don't know about other strains but this OG stuff sure needs a Cal-Mag additive.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Some strains are just nutrient hogs. But then some mediums like coco coir will lock up calcium and magnesium and cause a deficiency iff you don't know to account for it.


----------



## bud88

THIS THREAD IS.....:bongin:!!!!!!!!

Very informative!!


----------



## trillions of atoms

Yes, light intensity. It's curling over to block what spectrum it can.

Good thread.


----------

